# dewatering



## SarahFerguson

¡Hola!
Estoy teniendo problemas con esta palabrita: *"dewatering"*
El contexto habla sobre higiene ambiental y el desecho de residuos no tóxicos.
¿Alguna idea? ¡Gracias de antemano!


----------



## snoomip

¿Estás hablando de "desagüe"? Mira "sewage" o "drainage".

Mucha suerte.


----------



## fsabroso

Hola,

Incluye la frase donde aparece esta palabra. Por mientras aqui va algo de ayuda.

"*dewatering*", The collection and removal of ground and surface water from the area of opencast working, together with measures to prevent ingress of water into the area, with a view to ensuring the safety of the workings and improving the quality of the solid fuel produced

"dewatering" = *drenaje* (drainage), *desgote* (drainage), *desagüe* (drain, drainage, draining, gutter, outfall, outflow, outlet, plughole), *espesamiento* (thickening).

Fuente: Webster's Dictionary


----------



## hsam

Nunca he oido esto. Puedes ponerla en la frase y quizás será más facil comprender lel significado.

Hoz


----------



## gotitadeleche

What is dewatering?
The basic answer would be the process of removing water from sludge. This is not a totally correct answer, since dewatering does not completely remove the water from the sludge. The percent of solids and moisture in relation to each other after dewatering, is dependent on the nature of the sludge and the exact natural, chemical, and mechanical means used to dewater the sludge. Therefore, a better definition of dewatering is;  the process of natural, chemical, or mechanical removal of water from sludge, thereby reducing it to a damp solid with the lowest level of moisture attainable by the best available technology.


----------



## CME-ECA

Hola.
En la industria papelera se utiliza el término "dewatering" para indicar el proceso de eliminación del agua del papel durante la fabricación.
Así DEWATERING se traduce por ELIMINACIÓN DE AGUA.
Saludos a todos


----------



## Juliomelecio

En Venezuela decimos achicamiento, cuando se refiere a sacar el agua sucia mediante bombeo de una zona inundada para poder realizar un trabajo posterior. (Equipo: bomba de achicamiento). Saludos.


----------



## cirrus

Donde vivo hay bombas para para sacar el agua que viene del túnel bajo el río.  Se usa dewatering para referirse a ello.


----------



## diepra

Dewatering significa "quitar el agua de" en la industria del petroleo se llama asi a la deshidratación del crudo, en la papelera al secado de la pulpa etc.


----------



## CARJR45

Casualmente, diepra: dewatering = deshidratación
Por lo menos es el termino que los consultores ambientales utilizan en escritos de tratamiento de aguas residuales.


----------



## SDLX Master

CARJR45 said:


> Casualmente diepra:
> 
> dewatering = deshidratación
> 
> Por lo menos es el termino que los consultores ambiental utilizan en escritos de tratamiento de aguas residuales.



I concur!


----------

